# At Last !!!!!!!!!!!!  LOTR Extended Version in BluRAy !!!!!!!!



## RangerStryder (Jan 14, 2011)

News about the upcoming LOTR Ext. in BluRay.


http://www.theonering.net/torwp/2011/01/14/41695-lotr-extended-blu-ray-coming-soon/




.


----------

